# Are you a PbP Addict too?



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

So, how many In Character games do you play and/or DM?  I'm curious to see if I'm the only one addicted.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

you're the only one addicted.

freak.

get a life.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 18, 2002)

Hmm, lets see...

I run the Of Sound Mind game.

I also play in the following:

The Psionicle as Jansson Monachorum, Halfling Psychic Warrior.
The Smashed World as Lorcan Mor, Human Rogue/Ranger.
Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight as Angelo, Human Sorcerer.
The Iconics as Kazak.
The Star Wars Iconics as, well, that's a secret... 
The Tomorrow People (Angelsboi's just started d20 Modern game) as Kimberly Fletcher, Fast Hero.
Fading Light (Angelsboi's other d20 Modern game, not EN Board) as Gerard Wright, Charismatic Hero.

So that's 8 by my math...  Heading towards an addict, I'd say


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *you're the only one addicted.
> 
> freak.
> 
> get a life.    *




Hey, I only turned to PbP because I couldn't find any real life gaming.   

Besides, if I recall the "Guess that Poster" thread correctly, Sollir is in 13 games.


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Hmm, lets see...
> 
> I run the Of Sound Mind game.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club!!   

I included Angelsboi's Fading Light game also, since A) he recruited for it here, B) it's the same  format, C)  it's run by and features mostly (if not totally) ENWorlders, D), he only used that site becuase he wanted his own sub-forums for his innovative style, and E) it gave me an excuse to include (and put myself in) the 11+ category.

I believe that there's really only about 20 people in the IC forum that play in all the games.    The overlap in my games (and yes, I'm in a lot) is huuuuuuge.

Maybe I should start another poll:  How many games do you play/DM in with garyh?


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi,
No but I'd like to be.


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 18, 2002)

8.  

*Run*
1.  The Tomorrow People on EN World
2.  Rising Shdaows on Goandroleplay.com
3.  Fading Light on Goandroleplay.com
4.  Into the Darkness (Adventure Path Series) on Goandroleplay.com
5.  Raid on Myth Drannor on Goandroleplay.com

*Play*
1.  Yule Winterbringer on Goandroleplay.com
2.  Veride' LeCroix on Goandroleplay.com
3.  Katherine 'Kat' Sandiego on Goandrolpplay.com


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 18, 2002)

Sadly i seen to be down to one game here. Hopefully i'll get lucky and pick up some more, or maybe try my hand at DMing one.

Of Sound mind, were i play Kerrick Jonez, nomad

iwas playing in the now defunct, Swashbucklers at the sword coast, run by Dalamar, On the merchant road, run by Todd Schuemaker, and For the children, run by Akunin.

Off sight i have three games that i play in, two started out here but left when the site had problems last spring.

They are :

Wheel of time adventure, run by drothgery, were i play Jain Hadlin, Andorian Wanderer.

Names of the Fathers, a call of Cthulhu game run by Valkys, were i play Peter Octavian, PI and amiture occultist

Rise of the Empire, a star wars game run by Enforcer, were i play Gyr Dol, Kel-Dor Scout.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2002)

I run WoT Adventure at MSN Groups, but that used to be here. I've been running an email game for almost four years now (which has taken a bunch of 2e characters from 8th to 13th level, roughly speaking). But the online games I've been a player in aren't especially active.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

Run: 
SMACK (final pre-game stages)

Play:
Las's Wuha At Last
Buzzard's A Grave Matter for the Party of Seven Strangers
Angelsboi's The Tomorrow People


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *8.
> 
> Run
> 1.  The Tomorrow People on EN World
> ...




That'd explain why I didn't see you around the IC forum much before, AB.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm in 4 methinks.

IRR
LHHS
Psionicle
HOTW

and 2 other games:

YB
YBA

and 2 Home Games:
DM one
Play other

But I voted 3-4 since I only play that many IC games here.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 19, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *iwas playing in the now defunct, Swashbucklers at the sword coast, run by Dalamar, On the merchant road, run by Todd Schuemaker, and For the children, run by Akunin. *



Ha - I hadn't realized I played with you in so many defunct PbP's.   

I've been in "Merchant's Road"
"For the Children"
"The Non-Iconic Adventure"
Tsunami's? aborted PbP with the Gold Dragon
Mark's "Locus-Jarlston" game
The Iconic Adventure
'my' Paladins of the Board Unite
Heroes of the World
Against the Storm
Party of Seven Strangers
Light-Hearted Hack-n-Slash
now SMACK
and upcoming : Dawn Under Union of Darkness and Oren's Homebrew Campaign?

is that it?


----------



## Xael (Nov 19, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *...iwas playing in the now defunct, Swashbucklers at the sword coast, run by Dalamar...*




The game isn't dead, we just have large shortage of posts.  
I'm trying to get Dalamar to get that damn combat done, so we can see if somebody is still playing.


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2002)

I'd wager that at least one of me, Reapersaurus, or Jarval is in every game in the IC forum.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2002)

Nope... none of you are in the IRR.


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Nope... none of you are in the IRR.  *




Dang...

Are you accepting new players?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 19, 2002)

cs - we may be pathetic worms that have time to while away countless hours indulging in online gaming ... but involved in the IR of any fashion?

Sir, do you think I have 2 lifetimes to spend doing this online gaming thing?  

(dumb joke about how much time it seemed the IR took up - just an amazing thing, truly baffling)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dang...
> 
> Are you accepting new players?   *




Perpetually of course... it never ends... but sadly I think only 4 players are current posters:

Serpenteye
Knight Otu
The Forsaken One
and Myself

Others are online, but they rarely spur any posting.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 20, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> (dumb joke about how much time it seemed the IR took up - just an amazing thing, truly baffling) [/B]




Heh, that was certainly true for the 3rd IR (the Big One that Edena moderated) but the IRR has a much more relaxed pace. Actually it's a bit too slow, so it would be great if more people joined. As far as I'm concerned you are all welcome, there's plenty of factions to choose from.


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

Boy,
Usually
More
Posts appear on my threads.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2002)

Nice bump. 

I'm just in the Rokugan IR, but I also have a YB! and a YB!A character.


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Nice bump.
> 
> I'm just in the Rokugan IR, but I also have a YB! and a YB!A character. *




Thanks!!   

I've not ventured into the YB! and YB!A area.  I've only a vague notion how it works.

That' probably for the best - I spend enough time in the IC forum as it is.  I don't need to go wandering over to Fight Club!!


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 21, 2002)

Im running a Friday the 13th D20 Modern Game and looking for some players.  Not a lot of Brainwork actually.  Just trying to survive

D20 Modern Friday the 13th


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2002)

You people are sick and have no lives!

I play 1 here, 3 characters at the Core Greyhawk site, 1 at the Spycraft forums, 1 at Shadows Rising  (go Angelsboi), in 2 online 'world building' games, just sign-up for another and...


ps Angelsboi can I sign up for Friday the 13th


"_Don't fall down, Don't fall down, Don't fall down, AAAAAGH_"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 23, 2002)

> The game isn't dead, we just have large shortage of posts.




Thats great news, i for one plan to stick with it.



> Ha - I hadn't realized I played with you in so many defunct PbP's.




It's a shame really, i think both of those games had a lot of potential. 

Now if there we can get another rash of new games I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2002)

Let's see -now that I found the time and memory to come here, how many games am I in...

*Play*
1) Psionicle
2) Academy of Drell
3) Heroes of the Worlds
4) Light-hearted Hack'n'Slash
5) A Grave Matter for the Party of Seven Strangers
6) Heroes of Dawn, Knights of Twilight (or whatever the name of Sollir's game is)
7) Gobtales

Of course, I also intended to play in the epic game that never became, I've sent a character for the upcoming Game of Death and...

*DM*
1)Smashed World
2) Swashbucklers of the Sword Coast that is going to make a come back


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 23, 2002)

sure tonguez =)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 24, 2002)

I guess its kinda sad I'm in so many 

Play
Dungeon of the Fire Opal
The Psionicle
Heroes of the Worlds
Swashbucklers of Sword Coast
Of Sound Mind
Rokugan IR
IR Aftermath
YB
YBA
Dawn Under Union of Darkness

Will be in soon (hopefully ? )
Iconics
SMACK

Run
Heroes of Dawn, Knights of Twilight

I was in a few other games, but they died out


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

It's nice to have some company up here in the "I have a problem" category, Sollir.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 25, 2002)

Hmm, the mean is a solid 3-4 games.  I'm now in five (three as DM, two as player), which means I am not far from the mean.  Therefore, not an addict!

Derek


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Hmm, the mean is a solid 3-4 games.  I'm now in five (three as DM, two as player), which means I am not far from the mean.  Therefore, not an addict!
> 
> Derek *




Yet.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

One more slight bump, just to see if I can get any more votes.

PbP addicts of the world, unite!!


----------



## Kamard (Dec 3, 2002)

I would be a DM of one game, if I can get 2 or 3 more players  

I am kind of picky as to what sort of rules I like, so that is why I don't play many...


----------



## Mirth (Dec 3, 2002)

Games currently playing in
Feint Whispers [Tarowyn Coldoak Elven Rgr 1 / Ftr 1]
Gobtales [D'Bruuhl Goblin Clr 1 (wannabe Paladin  )]

Games coming soon
StormFront [Kajhin Human Mnk 1 / PsyWar 1]
Mecha Crusade [Lucas "Lil' Bear" Grainger Stg Hero 3 / Mecha Shock Trooper 1]
Star Wars?

Games now defunct 
Spelljammer: Starfarers [Zhangyong Vanara Brahmin (Shaman) 1]

Games I may DM in future???
Oriental Adventures
d20 Modern

Basically, I don't have anyone to game with in the Asheville NC area  I did get in touch with Pielorinho awhile back and was invited to join his game(s), but I couldn't meet his schedule. I work 6-7 days/week and my wife and I have a 10 month old son, so I'm pretty limited with my time right now, but I since I own my own business, I can get on the internet as frequently as I want at work. PbP games are my only gaming outlet at the moment, and I'm having a pretty good time with them. It can't replace P&P tabletop gaming, but I like the different flavor. I could easily be (more of?) an addict, but I'm afraid of getting into too many games and then not being able to keep up my posting rate.

Jay



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *I'd wager that at least one of me, Reapersaurus, or Jarval is in every game in the IC forum.   *




None of you are in Feint Whispers, are going to be in StormFront or were in Spelljammer: Starfarers ...


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *I would be a DM of one game, if I can get 2 or 3 more players
> 
> I am kind of picky as to what sort of rules I like, so that is why I don't play many... *




Which game is this you're interested in DMing?  Did I just totally miss it in the IC forum?  Having posted on this thread, I don't think you'll have trouble getting 2 or 3 more players.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Basically, I don't have anyone to game with in the Asheville NC area  I did get in touch with Pielorinho awhile back and was invited to join his game(s), but I couldn't meet his schedule. I work 6-7 days/week and my wife and I have a 10 month old son, so I'm pretty limited with my time right now, but I since I own my own business, I can get on the internet as frequently as I want at work. PbP games are my only gaming outlet at the moment, and I'm having a pretty good time with them. It can't replace P&P tabletop gaming, but I like the different flavor. I could easily be (more of?) an addict, but I'm afraid of getting into too many games and then not being able to keep up my posting rate.
> 
> Jay
> 
> None of you are in Feint Whispers, are going to be in StormFront or were in Spelljammer: Starfarers ...  *




I have a similar situation.  I've had trouble getting a game in Sac since moving here last July, so PbP is my RPG outlet.

And as for being in all PbP's...  we will be.  we _will_ be.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 4, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which game is this you're interested in DMing?  Did I just totally miss it in the IC forum?  Having posted on this thread, I don't think you'll have trouble getting 2 or 3 more players.   *




"The Breaking of Gavar" is the name of the thread.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 4, 2002)

Bah!

All of you people... you are all sick...

I remember, way back in the day, when there were three games in the IC forum.  *Three games!*

Psionicle, Iconics, and Non-Iconics.

Ah, those were the days...

Not that I regret any of the new games.  I think that it's great that we have so many people out here gaming.

Just that, I sometimes look at this forum, and think: _wow... this place is really cluttered.  like before YB got its own forum._

I used to think that I was in many games... now I realize that I'm not.  When I look to get into a new one, it's usually all filled up or one isn't starting - and if it isn't, then it usually doesn't quite fit my tastes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm petitioning Piratecat to give us more power.

I don't know if it will work, but I'm trying.

I'll tell you what I mean after I find out what I'm trying to do exactly...


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Since there seems to have been a large influx of fesh blood to this forum in the last few weeks, I thought I'd give them all a chance to answer this poll.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 16, 2002)

I only joined one additional game, randomlings Oashi game, so my vote is still correct.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I only joined one additional game, randomlings Oashi game, so my vote is still correct.  *




I was in the 11+ range to start, so I can't go any higher without creating a new poll.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

my vote is now incorrect, i'm now in ten games.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll open up a fresh poll with a timeout set for one week. I'll date the thread, and that way it should be permanently accurate, since it only records that particular week.


----------

